# الاوتوكاد AutoCad~ في ~ مكتبه مهندس التكييف ~ّحصريا



## م/زيكو تك (2 مارس 2009)

*اضخم مكتبه للاوتوكاد AutoCad لمهندس(((((((((التكييف))))))))*

اكثر من 200 صفحه اوتوكاد مفهرسه (_لسهوله الوصول للرسم او جدول المواصفات_) تحتوي آلاف التفاصيل في التصميم والتركيب وتفاصيل الرسم الهندسي لجميع انظمه واشكال وتطبيقات​ 
~~~~~ التكييف والتدفئه المركزيه~~~~~~​ 
بجميع جوانبها واجزائها من انظمه وشبكات تهويه وتحكم وشبكات مياه وطرق العزل والتعليق للمجاري ودوائر التبريد لانظمه التكييف وجداول المواصفات الفنيه لجميع الاجزاء والكثير من المعلومات المهمه 00000000​ 



:1:
الرابط::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: http://ifile.it/5c1qdua :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​


----------



## zanitty (3 مارس 2009)

تحس انك وقعت على مكتب تصميم محترف 
مجهود متميز


----------



## نور محمد علي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخوي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## yassour83 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

thank u thank u thank u thank u


----------



## egy_silver (26 أكتوبر 2009)

نور الله دربك وبارك في وقتك وفرج همك وبلغك ماتريد


----------



## جاد الكريم (26 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع مهم باركك الله


----------



## egy_silver (26 أكتوبر 2009)

حضرتك ممكن اعرف الباسورد بتاع ((((office 2003)))))INDEX (((فهرس الرسومات))) ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## السياب احمد (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز لم اعرف كيف اصل للموضوع ارجو التوضيح


----------



## احسان الشبل (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يبارك بمجهودك ويرزقك العلم الوفير


----------



## على عنبه (26 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## خالد العسيلي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك فيك أخي زيكو


----------



## eng-amer80 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م شهاب (27 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكو يا زعيم


----------



## أنور الحربي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م. يامن خضور (28 أكتوبر 2009)

سلمت يداك أخي الكريم زيكو بس ياريت ترفعه على الفورشيرد لأهميته القصوى 

مشكووووووور سلف


----------



## habibsamir (27 ديسمبر 2009)

egy_silver قال:


> حضرتك ممكن اعرف الباسورد بتاع ((((office 2003)))))INDEX (((فهرس الرسومات))) ولكم جزيل الشكر


 أضن أنه: hvac


----------



## thaeribrahem (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جهد رائع و مفيد للغاية شكرا لكم


----------



## احمد نيسان (27 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية ويوفقك للاحسن


----------



## light man (27 ديسمبر 2009)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx good work


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## Ahmad Okour (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أخي الكريم ... شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع ... لكن يوجد باسوورد على ملف الوورد ...


----------



## boualeme (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بورك فيكم يا اهل العلم و العطاء


----------



## pora (29 ديسمبر 2009)

حاجه رائعه شكرا كتييير لمجهودك


----------



## abo .saqr (1 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## برنس العرب (2 يونيو 2010)

سلمت لايااااادي


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (2 يونيو 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## Atatri (2 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامة اشرى (2 يونيو 2010)

*نور الله دربك وبارك في وقتك وفرج همك وبلغك ماتريد*​


----------



## mech_mohamed (2 يونيو 2010)

الله ينور يا هندسة تسلملنا ايدك و جزاك الله عنا خيرا:75:


----------



## amr elsaady (3 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وبانتظار المزيد*


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (4 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وبانتظار المزيد*​


----------



## nabe (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ً


----------



## eng.mohamed elhabb (20 ديسمبر 2010)

من فضلكوا عاوز مقاول لعمل توصيلات مواسير مياه لإستخدامها في مكافحة الحريق


----------



## eng.mohamed elhabb (20 ديسمبر 2010)

عاوز أحمل برنامج الأوتوكاد كامل , وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## goor20 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

thank u


----------



## engkfa (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المجهود بس ممكن تكمل معروفك بكلمة السر ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمروعزت مصر (15 يناير 2011)

the link is dead, could you please reupload it


----------



## kokohamo2003 (15 يناير 2011)

مشكور لكن الملف غير صالح


----------



## kokohamo2003 (15 يناير 2011)

ممكن ترفع الملف مره تانيه


----------



## احمد بيو (15 يناير 2011)

الرابط لايعمل ياريت الرفع علي موقع ميديا فير


----------



## edwer (21 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## سمير شربك (21 يناير 2011)

ياريت ياي عندوا الموضوع يرفعوا من جديد


----------



## eng - mahmoud (22 يناير 2011)

مششششششششششششششششششششكور​


----------



## مهندس احمدقطب (22 يناير 2011)

file expired


----------



## eng_alex (26 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل , بس للاسف الملف غير موجود ,نرجوا اعادة الرفع.......شكرااااااااا


----------



## kokohamo2003 (27 يناير 2011)

file expired


----------



## kokohamo2003 (27 يناير 2011)

file expired

file expiredfile expired



file expired


----------



## goor20 (27 يناير 2011)

the file expire


----------



## خالد 74 (27 يناير 2011)

File expired


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (27 يناير 2011)

*File expired*​


----------



## علاء يوسف (28 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## magdyy1973 (1 مارس 2011)

معلش انا دخلت على الموضوع متاخر شوية صغيرين ( كام سنة بس ) عشان كدة لقيت الملف انتهت صلاحيته 
عموماً شكرا


----------



## tarekhessen (24 مارس 2011)

فين الموضوع بتاع التكييف اتمسح ولا ايه يا جماعة انا محتاجة ضرورى


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (28 مارس 2011)

مجهود رائع


----------



## eng/samba (29 مارس 2011)

File expired


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (30 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هوة الكوضوع اه من 2009 واحنا دلوقتي في 2011 
ولما دخلت عشان احمل الملف طبعا الموقع مسحه
فلو سمحت يا بشمهندس لو انتا بيوصلك ردودنا معلشي تتعب شويه وترفع الملف تاني واهو ربنا يجازيك عنا خير ان شاء الله يارب تكون الرسايل بتوصلك اهم حاجه

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (30 مارس 2011)

ياريت ترفع الموضوع على موقع اخر


----------



## orhan79 (4 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الاحمدي80 (5 أبريل 2011)

مشكوررررررررررر بس ياريت ترفع الموضوع مرة ثانية


----------



## الاحمدي80 (7 أبريل 2011)

فين الرابط يا معلم


----------



## الاحمدي80 (9 أبريل 2011)

اذا ممكن رفعه مره ثانيه لان محتاجه كتير


----------



## قلب الأحبة (9 أبريل 2011)

*الاوتوكاد AutoCad~ في ~ مكتبه مهندس التكييف ~ّحصريا*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

للأسف الشديد الموضوع قديم جداااااااااااا

يـــا ريت من أي حد حمل الكتاب ده قبل كده ينزله تاني

أو المهندس زيكو تك يرفعه مرة أخرى 

و **السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## faissal djouambi (10 أبريل 2011)

اخــــــي الـــكريم الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ابراهيم سعود (11 أبريل 2011)

الاتوكاد سلاح كل مهندس


----------



## ابراهيم سعود (11 أبريل 2011)

*الاتوكاد*

نريد معرفه عن تشغيل برنامج الاتوكاد


----------



## fofofo (12 أبريل 2011)

ياريت حد يعيد رفع الفايل لايعمل


----------



## م/ على (12 أبريل 2011)

file expired


----------



## م سامى زكى (18 أبريل 2011)

رجاء الرابط لايعمل + الموقع محجوب بالسعودية


----------



## ahmad saadi (18 أبريل 2011)

file expired
:S


----------



## الانجينيير (28 أبريل 2011)

ياريت ياجماعه اصحاب القلوب الرحيمه تستجيب


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (28 أغسطس 2011)

جميل جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng - mahmoud (28 أغسطس 2011)

ياريت مراجعة الرابط لان مدة صلاحيته انتهت جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (29 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (29 أغسطس 2011)

بس *ياريت مراجعة الرابط لان مدة صلاحيته انتهت*


----------



## rhvac (16 سبتمبر 2011)

file expired.can you upload it again


----------



## darshoo (12 يناير 2012)

الملف مش موجود ياهندسه


----------



## darshoo (13 يناير 2012)

الملف مش موجود اخى


----------



## محمود33 (14 يناير 2012)

بارك الله وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## محمد العطفي (14 يناير 2012)

بالله عليك حد يفعل الرابط تاني لان الملف مش موجود


----------



## adiloman (19 يناير 2012)

اخي الرابط مابيعمل ممكن التوضيح اكتر


----------



## وزوز (19 يناير 2012)

اخي الرابط مابيعمل ممكن التوضيح اكتر


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (23 يناير 2012)

اخي الكريم الملف تم حزفه من الموقع نرجوا من الاخوة من عندة الملف رفعة مرة اخرى


----------



## كاسر (24 يناير 2012)

هذا رابط تحميل جديد

تم إعادة رفعه بناءا على كثرة الطلبات وأستأذن المهندس زيكو بذلك

http://www.2shared.com/file/j73ZIWui/HVAC-details.html

أتمنى للجميع التوفيق​


----------

